# [OOC] Psionicle Sign-Up Thread



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

This is not a guarantee.  Posting here will not absolutely get you a spot in the *Psionicle*.  However, after discussing it with the party, there seems to be an agreement that a couple more people wouldn't hurt.

Sign up here only if you are serious.  If you are not going to actually play, or if you have an extremely limited posting time, please do not post here.

The rules are simple - psionics is key.  Do not roll your characters yet.  Give me a sample of your character.  History, personality, goals in life.  Roleplaying material.  You can use the PH and the PsiHB in making your character, as well as the information in the .zip file included in this post.  You are making a 3rd level character.  

Races/Classes - based on what kind of character you want to play, there will be different races and classes available to you.  

If you want to play a psionic character, then you are from Kahasal, a continent that has been risen from the bottom of the sea within the last half-a-century.  The races are as such - Human, Elf, Halfling, Githyanki, Goblin, Blue (Goblin subrace).  Classes are standard, but you cannot be a wizard or bard.  These classes are replaced with psion and psychic warrior.  The elf's favored class is sorcerer.  Githyanki favor PsW, Goblins favor Rogue, and Blues favor Psion.

If you want to play a magic character, then the same rules from above apply.  The only magic class available is sorcerer.

If you want to play a technological character, then you are from the Coldlands Territory, a country that has freed itself using technology from the bonds of an opressive magocracy.  The races are - Human, Halfling, Dwarf, Gnome, Orc, Coldlands Orc.  Classes are standard, but you cannot be a wizard or bard.  These classes are replaced with the gadgeteer and medic.  The orc's favored class is Barbarian, and the Coldlands Orc favors the Gadgeteer.

Please also note that the oppportunities to join the *Psionicle* will be few and far between.  The next possible time for a new character to be introduced is probably not going to happen within the current thread, more than likely in the middle (at the earliest) of Part IV.

If you have any questions, post them, but only if they are serious questions that ask for useful information.

[Edit - the technology packet has been removed.]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 10, 2002)

I was thinking human, probably a savant, or psychic warrior. How do you feel about multi-classing between the two? I would like to get into some item creation, maybe, and the bonus feats would help.

How prevelent and advanced is the tech. you're talking about?

I played a campaign once with a horrible dm, that was one long sting of fights with killer robots. I was kind of shell shocked about tech in D&D after that.

Any way it sounds like there's some time to work with so i'll check out the psioncle threads for some info too, and then get back with a solid concept.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

There is an early US industrial revolution (RL, not Gnomish) level of technology, in the most advanced places.  Everywhere else, technology is generally rare.  The most advanced tech the party has seen so far is a unique rifle (the first prototype rifle made), crafted by the owner of a prominent weapons business and the ambassador to Kahasal from the Coldlands Territory.  

Multiclassing - I will allow it.  Although, you cannot multiclass between classes that count as casters, manifesters, or students (gadgeteers, medics, tinkers).

Thus, you could multiclass psion/psychic warrior, but not psion/sorcerer.

Also, as for the psionic classes - use the modified classes on RPG Cosmos.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 10, 2002)

*I would like to play!*

If I could get a Spot I would like to play a Gadgeteer. He has attend a very prestige school and passed with flying colors, he wants to use his technology to make powerful weapons, and other devices to stop evil in the world. (More Details latter if needed *and* I would be highly greatful if you would help me make the Gadgeteer character, seeing as  I am not to familair with it but have read the file.

Note: I would like him to be a Techsmith, I'll be giving up Chemistry.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 11, 2002)

Okay.  Your background sounds good, GWolf.

Well, the information on technology is actually in the middle of development.  What you've got in that little .zip file there is it, so far.  I've emailed the guy I'm working with who has the information on devices, and hopefully I'll get a listing from him soon.  You'll be able to complete your character by the time there is opportunity for a character to join the group.

Make your character from what you have there, and when I get the devices list I'll ship it over to you. 

Other than devices, do you have any questions?

---

To answer a few other generic questions that have thus far been left unanswered.

Concerning equipment - you get 2700 gp.

As a psionic char, you can get as many minor psionic items as you want, and one medium.  You can get one magic item.

Your equipment can be of any material you can afford.  Mithril, silver, masterwork, and darkwood items all exist.

In addition - if you are a nonstandard race, then the attachment may prove helpful.  Remember that, depending on the character you chose to play (magic, psionic, tech), that changed what races were available to you.  Also, the elf's favored class entry is "wizard" - in the case of psionic/magic chars, this is changed to "sorcerer".


----------



## GWolf (Mar 11, 2002)

No I'm good, but actually howadvanced wil lI eventually be able to make weapons?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 11, 2002)

Early WWI, at best.  But that's quite high level, IMC, so you'll probably be currently dealing with 1880's type weaponry.  I can't give you anything definite, though, until I get the device listings.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2002)

*Ellis Hall*

Ellis is the son of a wealthy merchant family. His mother died in childbirth and his father dotted on him for most of his early years. Ellis had not a care in the world, his life was filled with books, art, and meditation time. Most anything he wanted to know he was able to learn. He knew nothing but joy and peace. 

That all ended on his twentith year, tragedy struck, it can to light that his father was in volved with certain illegal activities. He was arrested the family buisness and all properties were sold at auchion. Ellis was left with little more than the clothes on his back.

So he came into the life of the adventurer. During his first foray, he was captured by a tribe of ogres and surely would have died.
He finally gave in to dispare, he had lost everything and now he would be stew for ogres. It was in this moment that something in his mind cliched into place, first the very electricity that powered his body surged and stunned his guards, and then flames leaped from his hands burning him but also destroying his bonds. He lurched to his feat and out of pure instinct ran for his life, ogres moved to stop him but he lashed out again, not with fists but the raw power of his mind, and they fell before him.

Since that day he has wandered the land, learning to expaned his mental prowess, and has even trained here and there with warriors to hone his phsycal skill. He helps people when he can, and lives off what he aquires. It's a simple life, but it's his.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 11, 2002)

Very interesting, Osis.  Very.

However, there is one problem (and I didn't really point it out, but...).  Goblins are civilized and an accepted, although generally regarded with slight distaste, in society.  They generally don't dine on humans, and would probably find that as disturbing as a human would find eating goblin to be disturbing.

It was mentioned that goblins were a PC race, and I assumed that that would indicate that they were civilized.  My bad - I should have still stated that goblins, orcs, and kobolds were accepted as semi-civilized.  It's still a very good story, and the captors of Ellis could very well be ogres, or something else that fit.  But they probably wouldn't have been goblins, orcs, or kobolds.

Sorry.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2002)

No prob. i just didn't pick up on that one ogres work fine,who snatched him wasn't really important, the results were.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 11, 2002)

well thats awesome! whens the device list and etc coming out?


How do you handle weapon-making and explosives etc. 1880's does that mean my character could have a revolver pistol at start? 

Also how muhc MP does a 18 int 3rd level Gadgeteer have?


----------



## Kazak (Mar 11, 2002)

*Oops...*

Ahem, forgot to logout of Iconic mode


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2002)

*OK, back, de-dwarfed.*

Gnome, would it be OK for me to take a look at the technology rules you've put together, or would that be outside of Jansson's knowledge?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2002)

Jarval? You're playing Kazak?

Hey, When there's a new spot for a player at Iconics, could you speak for me? Let's call it a favor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 12, 2002)

Go ahead and take a look, *Psionicle* players.  Just remember that any of the feats listed in the tech package are pretty much off-limits for you, as you are all psionic or magical chars.  The rest of the information there you'd probably be aware of (names of classes, an approximation of their abilities, etc).

GWolf - yes, it does mean that you could have a pistol at the start.  Note that a pistol doesn't do much, and is considered a technological weapon (thus there is a chance that psionic/magic people/critters could not be affected by it).  

However, for firearms, the d20 Firearm rules out on www.sleepingimperium.rpghost.com are used.  If you are interested in using a pistol, I can write it up for you - none of the tech weapons have been written up yet, save for the one that Jansson has.

As for the degree listing - I don't know.  I'm not sure how much the guy I'm working with has done.  I should have a reply within a week or two, though.  As for weapon-making and explosives... they're all probably handled under the information in the tech packet, as normal devices.  Damage will be determined based on real-world effects of the same stuff (if it exists in RL, which most of it probably will).  Some of this information has been playtested, but it's pretty much still in development.  Hopefully, there will be no major changes in how technology works IMC.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 12, 2002)

What rules are you using for penatration?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 12, 2002)

*And...*

Would you like me to post here the gun I am modeling to see if you except?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 13, 2002)

Penetration subtracts from the AC of the target.

Sure, go ahead and show me what you are thinking.  I'll give you a price for it, if I okay it.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

Name: Colt Single Army Action
Weapon Type: Firearm – [Small]
Cost:
Accuracy: +2,
Damage: 1d12 piercing
Critical: 18-20, x2
Range Increment: 30ft
Penetration: +0
Recoil:+0
Rate of Fire:  Single Fire, Double Fire
Ammunition: .45 6 Rounds, Cylindarical(sp?)
Weight: 3lbs?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Jarval? You're playing Kazak?
> 
> Hey, When there's a new spot for a player at Iconics, could you speak for me? Let's call it a favor. *




The next time the Cat is recruting, I'll put in a good word for you


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 13, 2002)

It looks okay.  Perhaps a little advanced, but I'll let it go.  

However, that doesn't change that this is somewhat powerful.  You're looking at double your normal attacks, with no penalties!  However, ammo should be relatively rare... most guns still use the muzzle-loading idea, rather than breech-loading.  The weight is accepted.  The name... doesn't really matter, although using an RL name for ingame weaponry bothers me somewhat... but it works for now.  It helps to describe what it looks like, and it's general capabilities.

I will say that this weapon is 500gp.
This is taking into account the benefits of this weapon: equivalent to a +2 weapon, deals 1d12 points of damage, can be used for double the amount of attacks with no penalty to attack rolls, and has a very nice critical range/multiplier.  However, it has a very short range, and the ammo will be difficult to find.
I believe that such a weapon is worth 500gp.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

Could we perhaps remove double fire and make it 1d10 instead?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 13, 2002)

The double fire is one of my main concerns.  The damage was important, but not nearly as much as the double fire.

Removing those two capabilities would make this weapon less technologically advanced, and therefore slightly more common.  I believe that the weapon without those two abilities is worth 275gp.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

*Great*

Great! How much ammo can I carry for it? Why won't it hurt psionic peeps and magic peeps? Should I carry another weapon?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

I can answer the question about it hurting Psi and magic peeps:
every creature that has psionic or magic or technology potential has a Resistance against the two other forces equal to 5+levels in aproriate class.

I.e a 3rd level psion has SR of 8 (only effective against arcane magic) and TR (Tech Resistance) of 8.
A 6th level gadgeteer (I believe) has PR of 11 and SR of 11.
A 4th level PsyWarrior/2nd level Fighter has SR of 9 and TR of 9

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

*A lil'*

Ok, that makes enough sense for me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey Gnomeworks...

I probably have time to join up if you can accept me...

I am not posting a character background till I decide on one, and I get your acceptance. I would undoubtedly play a psionic warrior... but I'm not sure what race. Honestly my dream race would be a vampire psionic warrior, but I doubt you allow non chaotic evil undead and I doubt that you would want an undead even if I was good aligned... (but please at least take a minute to think about it...)

What say you, Gnome?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2002)

* Animus Abdicerer (Soul Rebuker in Latin)*
Male Human Psionic Warrior (3rd); CR 3; Size M (6 ft., 9 in. tall);
HD 3d8 +9; hp 25
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 18 (+2 Dex +4 Inertial Armor +2 Leather Armor)
Attack +4 melee (+5 Longsword 1d8+3), or +4 ranged (+4 Composite Shortbow 1d6)
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Allignment: Lawful Neutral
Str 15, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 Per 8.
Languages Spoken: Common
Skills and feats: Knowledge (psionics) +3, Move Silently +3, Psicraft +3; Inner Strength, Power Attack, Psionic Weapon, Deep Impact, Inertial Armor.

* Summary of Gear and Abilities *
Stats at 32 Point buy 
Masterwork Longsword (Basic Weapon) 
Masterwork Leather Armor (Basic Armor) 
Composite Shortbow (Ranged Weapon)
2+2+1 Feats (Normal/Bonus/Human) 
12+6 Skills (Normal/Human) 

* Starting Gold: ------2,700*
Skin of Nimbleness--2,000
MW Leather Armor------160 
Composite Shortbow----100
 MW Longsword----------315  
* Total Cash------------150 *

* Psionic Powers *
0-Talons, Valor, Verve
1-Bite of the Wolf

* Future Psionic Powers *
0-Control Shadow, Burst, Catfall, Far Punch, Detect Psionics, Know Direction
1-Compression, feel Light, Feel Sound, Hear Light, Vigor
2-Animal Affinity, Body Equilibrium, Claws of the Bear, Expansion, Painful Touch
3-Claws of the Vampire

* Class Progression:* Levels 1-4 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 5-10 (Soul Knife), Levels 11-12 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 13-20 (Metamind).

* Feat Progression: * Weapon Focus: Mind-Blade (6th), Extend Power (9th), Persistant Power (11th), Rapid Metabolism (12th), Weapon Specialization: Mind-Blade (12th), Psionic Metabolism (15th), Inner Strength (18th).

* Special Abilities: * Mind-Blade (5th), Sneak Attack +1d6 (5th), Imbed Power (6th), Throw Mind-Blade (6th), Sneak Attack +2d6 (7th), Imbed Psionic Attack (8th), Sneak Attack +3d6 (9th), Sever Life (10th), Free Draw (10th), Inner Strength (11th), Power Psicrystal (11th), Inner Strength (12th), Trigger Power (13th), Inner Stength (14th), Trigger Power (15th), Inner Strength (16th), Trigger Power (17th), Inner Strength (18th), Trigger Power (19th), Psychic Vampire (20th).

* Ability Score Progression: * Str 16 (4th), Con 17 (8th), Con 18 (12th), Str 17 (16th), Str 18 (20th).

* Skill Progression: * Levels 1-4: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 5-10: Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, and Tumble. Levels 11-12: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 13-20: Concentration, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, Remote View, and Tumble.

* Power Point Scale *
Level 1--------2+1------3 PP
Level 2--------3+1------4 PP
Level 3--------4+1------5 PP
Level 4--------5+1------6 PP
Level 5--------8+1------9 PP
Level 6-------13+1-----14 PP
Level 7-------18+1-----19 PP
Level 8-------23+1-----24 PP
Level 9-------30+1-----31 PP
Level 10------37+1-----38 PP
Level 11------40+1-----41 PP
Level 12------43+1-----44 PP
Level 13------48+3-----51 PP
Level 14------53+6-----59 PP
Level 15------60+6-----66 PP
Level 16------67+10----77 PP
Level 17------74+10----84 PP
Level 18------83+21---104 PP
Level 19------92+21---113 PP
Level 20-----103+21---124 PP

* Health Point Scale *
Level 1------1d8+3-------------11 HP
Level 2------2d8+6-------------18 HP
Level 3------3d8+9-------------25 HP
Level 4------4d8+12------------32 HP
Level 5------4d8+1d6+15--------38 HP
Level 6------4d8+2d6+18--------44 HP
Level 7------4d8+3d6+21--------50 HP
Level 8------4d8+4d6+24--------56 HP
Level 9------4d8+5d6+27--------62 HP
Level 10-----4d8+6d6+30--------68 HP
Level 11-----5d8+6d6+33--------74 HP
Level 12-----6d8+6d6+36--------80 HP
Level 13-----6d8+6d6+1d4+39----85 HP
Level 14-----6d8+6d6+2d4+42----90 HP
Level 15-----6d8+6d6+3d4+45----95 HP
Level 16-----6d8+6d6+4d4+48---100 HP
Level 17-----6d8+6d6+5d4+51---105 HP
Level 18-----6d8+6d6+6d4+54---110 HP
Level 19-----6d8+6d6+7d4+57---115 HP
Level 20-----6d8+6d6+8d4+60---120 HP

* Base Attack Bonus/Saving Throw Progression *
-----Level-----Base Attack-----Fort-----Ref-----Will
Level 1-----------0----------2----------0----------0
Level 2-----------1----------3----------0----------0
Level 3-----------2----------3----------1----------1
Level 4-----------3----------4----------1----------1
Level 5-----------3----------4----------3----------1
Level 6-----------4----------4----------4----------1
Level 7-----------5----------5----------4----------2
Level 8-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 9-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 10----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 11----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 12----------8----------7----------7----------4
Level 13----------8----------7----------7----------6
Level 14----------9----------7----------7----------7
Level 15----------9----------8----------8----------7
Level 16---------10----------8----------8----------8
Level 17---------10----------8----------8----------8
Level 18---------11----------9----------9----------9
Level 19---------11----------9----------9----------9
Level 20---------12----------9----------9---------10


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 14, 2002)

GWolf - I will allow you to have, at most, a total of 30 bullets for your weapon.  

I will also say that you can construct your own if pressed, but this requires a Craft (Gunsmith) check at DC 30, and anything you build yourself takes a week to make, and 5gp worth of supplies.

I would recommend carrying another weapon, probably one that has a more common ammunition (muzzle-loaders), or a more mundane weapon, such as an axe or a sword.

---

creamsteak, you were right - I will definitely not allow any type of undead.  A wise decision to make your char human, despite me not having replied (sorry, no access to the net during the day).

As for creating characters, now that we seem to be getting into that area.  You get 32 points, to spread out between 7 abilities.

Yes, that's right - 7.

Perception is the seventh ability score.  This score modifies firearm attack rolls, and is the key ability for Search, Spot, and Listen checks (and some Sense Motive checks).  

Also, Perception affects darkvision and llv.  

Darkvision - multiply your Per modifier by 10, and add that to your racial norm.  If it's negative, then you have a shorter range of darkvision.

LLV - add your Per modifier to your vision multiplier.  If your Per modifier is negative, then you have a shorter range for your llv.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

WOW, i haven't seen a DM use perseption in years! Thats pretty cool.

I been kinda zonked out last couple of days(the flu), but humans don't get dark or low light vision regardless of perseption right?
Please let me know if i over looked any thing.

Also i'll be danged if i could find the rules you refured to at RPG cosmos.

And lastly do you want full write ups for characters now or is that jumping the gun?

I'm usally not this dense, really, but the ol' brain pan ain't been processin' too well this week.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm glad you approve of my usage of Perception, Osis.  And yes, you are correct - no human can ever get darkvision or llv, regardless of having an extremely high perception.

The rules I referred to can be found near the top, underneath their title - click on the link "psionics", and it will be under there somewhere.

Also, we are using the Ectoplasmic Missile power from RPG Cosmos 'Power Exchange', just to let you know.  That's the only custom power that I will allow you to use that isn't from a book (aside from the detect/negate powers/spells, put that is a campaign thing).

Full writeups are not necessary at this time.  You have plenty of time before the opportunity to join comes along, so take your time.  Make sure you have all the details filled in, and your char is how you want it.  B/c once you get in, there won't be any changes allowed (specific cases are sometimes allowed, true, but don't count on any major changes).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2002)

Someone should check my stats... I am pretty sure I have every last thing fixed now... but of course I missed something...

Also are you OK with my progression chart? I'll repeat it in shorthand below:

Levels 1-4 Psionic Warrior: Building up stats to become a Soulknife
Levels 5-10 Soulknife: Working on getting Sever Life, Free Draw, and Imbed Psionic Attack. Building up my attack feats to increase damage with the Soulknife to negate the fact that I will not be able to gain the upgraded Soulknife ability.
Levels 11-12 Psionic Warrior: Gaining Weapon Specialization with my Soulknife and gaining two level two abilities so I can become a Metamind.
Levels 13-20 Metamind: Working on eventually gaining the Psychic Vampire Ability and generally raising my PP level and number of "free" abilities as high as I can. Eventually I gain my one and only 3rd level manifestation as well...

So *If* I reached my goal I would have a Mind-Blade that "generally" could use psychic Vampire for free and leech PP for me when I fight other Psions. Plus my extended manifestations would allow me to buff myself for a full day every day and leech whatever points I needed to spend for other things.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2002)

creamsteak, a couple of points about your stats:



> *AC: 18 (+2 Dex +4 Inertial Armor +2 Leather Armor)*




The Inertial Armor feat gives you a +4 armor bonus to AC.  This doesn't stack with armor (and I don't think that it stacks with a shield, but I'm not sure on that).

You've also listed the Deep Impact feat, but you don't meet the prereqs.  You need a +3 base attack bonus or higher to qualify for this feat.  (I did much the same thing myself, with the Speed of Thought feat.)

The Soulknife PrC has a prereq of 9 or more base PP.  A psychic warrior doesn't have that many until 6th level, so the earliest you could take a level of Soulknife is 7th.

Other than this your stats look good.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll drop inertial armor... but I am pretty sure that the base attack bonus of a level 4 Psionic warrior will be +3, so I will try to work Deep Impact in then...

Also, Inner strength adds permanent PP, not bonus PP... So if i take inner stength 3 times? I could drop Deep Impact and Inertial Armor and have that many PP at level 4. I think thats right... then I will have the appropriate base PP... If not, I could always redirect the pattern to go 1-6 psionic warrior 7-12 Soulknife...

I'll update my character as soon as I get conformation that this fixes my problem...

Current Changes???
Dropping Deep Impact and Inertial Armor
Taking Inner Strength 2 additional times

This should put me in line to become a soulblade for my 5th level, if I am right. If I am wrong tell me so I can work out another route...


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2002)

Shields don't add to Inertial Armor. It's in the feat description.

The Sage has said that Inner Strength doesn't add to "base PPs."

Bruce Cordell has said the exact opposite.

My vote's with Bruce Cordell on this one. My reasoning is based on reading the description of Inner Strength. It's a sub-par feat unless you take it a lot, so making it grant these PPs as *base* PPs makes sense.

Hope that helps,
Greg


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

The fog must be lifting! I finally found the psionics info on RPG cosmos, so no more problems there.
I think i'm going pschoportation for the secondary discipline, i think it fits his current life style. 

I was also woundering if any real world matterials exist ie, aluminum,titanium, ect.

And how much would you charge for a crystal that has essentially been glasssteeled?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2002)

Gnomeworks... its up to you on this one...

Will I be able to become a Soulknife for my 5th level by taking Inner Strength a total of 3 times, or not. The posts above provide you with some important information pertaining to this.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 15, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *And how much would you charge for a crystal that has essentially been glasssteeled?*




Clever. Glassteel isn't a standard 3e spell anymore. I really miss it.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 15, 2002)

Osis - I am afraid that I am not knowledgeable in what "glassteel" is.  Perhaps if you could give me a reference, I could look it up.

As for the other materials - not many.  The only metals available are steel and iron, none of the really fancy stuff yet.  In development (in a few cases), but only in a few select places.  Sorry.

---

creamsteak - I will say that Inner Strength adds to your base power points.  Thus, yes - if you meet the requirements, then I will allow you to do so, with any PPs from Inner Strength counting as base power points.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

Glasssteel refurs to a defunct 2e spell. It basically made glass and crystaline objects as hard as steel. I was hoping to find some type of equivalent that would make a crystal hard enough to use for weapon construction.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2002)

*My Completed Character*

* Animus Abdicerer (Soul Rebuker in Latin)*
Male Human Psionic Warrior (3rd); CR 3; Size M (6 ft., 9 in. tall);
HD 3d8 +9; hp 25
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 14 (+2 Dex +2 Leather Armor)
Attack +4 melee (+5 Longsword 1d8+3), or +4 ranged (+4 Composite Shortbow 1d6)
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Allignment: Lawful Neutral
Str 15, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 Per 8.
Languages Spoken: Common
Skills, Feats, and Special Abilities: Knowledge (psionics) +3, Move Silently +3, Psicraft +3; Inner Strength x3, Power Attack, and Psionic Weapon; Psychic Crush, Thought Shield, and Mental Barrier.

* Summary of Gear and Abilities *
Stats at 32 Point buy 
Masterwork Longsword (Basic Weapon) 
Masterwork Leather Armor (Basic Armor) 
Composite Shortbow (Ranged Weapon)
2+2+1 Feats (Normal/Bonus/Human) 
12+6 Skills (Normal/Human) 

* Starting Gold: ------2,700*
Skin of Nimbleness--2,000
MW Leather Armor------160 
Composite Shortbow----100
 MW Longsword----------315  
* Total Cash------------150 *

* Psionic Powers *
0-Control Shadow, Burst, Detect Psionics
1-Compression

* Future Psionic Powers *
1-Hustle, Feel Light
2-Animal Affinity, Body Equilibrium, Expansion
3-Claws of the Vampire, Danger Sense, Displacement
4-Dimensional Door, Inertial Barrier, Steadfast Perseption
5-Psychic Vampire

* Class Progression:* Levels 1-4 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 5-10 (Soul Knife), Levels 11-12 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 13-20 (Metamind).

* Feat Progression: * Weapon Focus: Mind-Blade (6th), Deep Impact (9th), Extend Power (10th), Persistant Power (12th),Rapid Metabolism (15th), Psionic Metabolism (18th).

* Special Abilities: * Mind-Blade (5th), Sneak Attack +1d6 (5th), Imbed Power (6th), Throw Mind-Blade (6th), Sneak Attack +2d6 (7th), Imbed Psionic Attack (8th), Sneak Attack +3d6 (9th), Sever Life (10th), Free Draw (10th), Weapon Specialization: Mind-Blade (12th), Power Psicrystal 5 (13th), Freely Manifest 1 (14th), Power Psicrystal 7 (15th), Freely Manifest 2 (16th), Power Psicrystal 9 (17th), Freely Manifest 3 (18th), Power Psicrystal 11 (19th), Freely Manifest 4 (20th).

* Ability Score Progression: * Str 16 (4th), Con 17 (8th), Con 18 (12th), Str 17 (16th), Str 18 (20th).

* Skill Progression: * Levels 1-4: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 5-10: Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, and Tumble. Levels 11-12: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 13-20: Concentration, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, Remote View, and Tumble.

*Base Power Point Scale *
Level 1--------2+6------8 PP
Level 2--------3+6------9 PP
Level 3--------4+6-----10 PP
Level 4--------5+6-----11 PP
Level 5--------5+6-----11 PP
Level 6--------8+6-----14 PP
Level 7--------8+6-----14 PP
Level 8-------11+6-----17 PP
Level 9-------11+6-----17 PP
Level 10------16+6-----22 PP
Level 11------21+6-----27 PP
Level 12------26+6-----32 PP
Level 13------33+6-----39 PP
Level 14------40+6-----46 PP
Level 15------47+6-----53 PP
Level 16------56+6-----62 PP
Level 17------65+6-----71 PP
Level 18------65+6-----71 PP
Level 19------74+6-----80 PP
Level 20------74+6-----80 PP

*Base Health Point Scale *
Level 1------1d8+3-------------11 HP
Level 2------2d8+6-------------18 HP
Level 3------3d8+9-------------25 HP
Level 4------4d8+12------------32 HP
Level 5------4d8+1d6+15--------38 HP
Level 6------4d8+2d6+18--------44 HP
Level 7------4d8+3d6+21--------50 HP
Level 8------4d8+4d6+24--------56 HP
Level 9------4d8+5d6+27--------62 HP
Level 10-----4d8+6d6+30--------68 HP
Level 11-----5d8+6d6+33--------74 HP
Level 12-----6d8+6d6+48--------93 HP
Level 13-----6d8+6d6+1d4+52----99 HP
Level 14-----6d8+6d6+2d4+56---105 HP
Level 15-----6d8+6d6+3d4+60---111 HP
Level 16-----6d8+6d6+4d4+64---117 HP
Level 17-----6d8+6d6+5d4+68---123 HP
Level 18-----6d8+6d6+6d4+72---129 HP
Level 19-----6d8+6d6+7d4+76---135 HP
Level 20-----6d8+6d6+8d4+80---141 HP

* Base Attack Bonus/Saving Throw Progression *
-----Level-----Base Attack-----Fort-----Ref-----Will
Level 1-----------0----------2----------0----------0
Level 2-----------1----------3----------0----------0
Level 3-----------2----------3----------1----------1
Level 4-----------3----------4----------1----------1
Level 5-----------3----------4----------3----------1
Level 6-----------4----------4----------4----------1
Level 7-----------5----------5----------4----------2
Level 8-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 9-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 10----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 11----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 12----------8----------7----------7----------4
Level 13----------8----------7----------7----------6
Level 14----------9----------7----------7----------7
Level 15----------9----------8----------8----------7
Level 16---------10/5--------8----------8----------8
Level 17---------10/5--------8----------8----------8
Level 18---------11/6--------9----------9----------9
Level 19---------11/6--------9----------9----------9
Level 20---------12/7--------9----------9---------10


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2002)

Character updated using +1 Manifester system.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 16, 2002)

Osis - crystals are used in the construction of psionic weaponry.  If the item you are talking about is psionic in nature, then you can very well use crystal in it's construction.

Crystal is sometimes used in mundane construction (Thri-Kreen throwing wedges come to mind), so depending upon the item you want to construct out of/using crystal, I may allow it.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

*"THE HAND OF GOD"* 

Light Mace 


The hand of god is masterwork light mace, It is constructed out of Mitheril(if it's to expensive it'll be steel), its haft twists around and becomes a hand gripping a largish chunk of raw green chrystal.
The haft is about a foot and a half long, it is realtivly thin, and has a delicate look to it. The workmanship on the hand is quite good. It looks, simply to be a mans hand, curled around gripping the crystal. This spiky, raw green crystal has been enchanted to be supernaturally resistant to being broken.

Thats the basic design, i was looking to get a weapon for him that while not having actual enhancement bonus or powers, would be cool, unique weapon. As far as magic items go i usaly prefer to just get a couple small desposable items(if that), when dealing with things not gotten in game. Thats why i'm hesitent to spend 2300 + gp on a magic weapon, it just seems like cheating sometimes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 16, 2002)

An interesting item.  B/c you don't want any special enhancements for it, simply for it to look unique, I'll say that it costs double the weapon it would normally be, along with the cost for the mithril (don't double the mithril cost, though).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

Sounds good to me, thanks.


----------

